# Does anybody here remember Vera Lynn?



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Remember how she said that
We would meet again
Some sunny day
Vera! Vera!
What has become of you
Does anybody else in here
Feel the way I do?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Love her, pure nostalgia - my parents had some of her albums and they define family life in the early 60s for me. I recently got hold of a 5CD box with her original recordings.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

She's 95 and still here singing that bloody song! I saw her live actually at an anti drugs concert in Crystal Palace in '86. She sang "We'll meet again" with Hawkwind and Burning Spear as a backing band. I know...you couldnt make that up! 
Anyhoo My late father told me she was Officer material where as the other ranks favoured a busty 16 year old by the name of Anne Shelton...I must admit so do I.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Kopachris said:


> Remember how she said that
> We would meet again
> Some sunny day
> Vera! Vera!
> ...


I was expecting to be asked to name the source of the lyrics. Anyway, it's Pink Floyd this time, not Rush. Kopachris, if you like The Wall, you should listen to The Final Cut (if you haven't already). It's their last album with Roger Waters, and in my opinion it's their best one.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I was expecting to be asked the source of the lyrics. It's Pink Floyd this time, not Rush. Kopachris, if you like The Wall, you should listen to The Final Cut (if you haven't already). It's their last album with Roger Waters, and in my opinion it's their best one.


Did they expect us to treat them with any respect?
They can polish their medals and sharpen their smiles
And abuse themselves playing games for a while
Boom, boom. Bang, bang. Lie down--you're dead


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

Well known, esp. in light of _Dr. Strangelove_:


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Don't remember Vera Lynne, but I remember my mother (born 1926) talking about Vera Lynne with great affection.


----------

